
Ask HN: What can I do with .0016 Bitcoin? - kermittd
I have a little over $12 worth of Bitcoin (at the current market value) from 21.co. I&#x27;m not a speculator, investor, etc but am interested in the blockchain.<p>What do I do with such a small amount of Bitcoin?
======
mdip
When you're dealing with such a small amount of money, my best advise would be
to keep it as Bitcoin. The worst that could happen is it crashes and you're
out $12. If it goes up in value, you're up whatever that ends up being.

I think of my own story ... I had mined about 25 bitcoin back in (I think)
2009, when each was worth (I think) a penny. My interest was purely academic
-- I love this kind of thing, I thought the idea was neat[0]. I had a major OS
failure and decided to reinstall, wiping the drive and my wallet. At today's
prices, I'm out $135,000[1]. Whoops! You never know...

[0] Though promptly tossed it into the category of cypherpunk fantasy -- while
everything that was claimed about it "could happen", back then it seemed more
likely that my dog would write Shakespeare.

[1] Referring to #0, I would have ended up selling that 25 bitcoin when it hit
around $10, assuming that making $250 would be pretty incredible. There's no
way, short of removing that drive and storing it, forgetting about it and
realizing the error "yesterday" that I would still have had those Bitcoin.

------
kc10
You can get a pizza today.

In 2010, a programmer paid 10000BTC for two pizzas.
[https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-pizza-day-celebrating-
pizza...](https://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-pizza-day-celebrating-pizza-
bought-10000-btc/)

Hopefully in future you won't regret buying a pizza with 0.0016 BTC. :-)

~~~
kermittd
Think of that one Little Caesar's pizza I can get;)

------
TaylorGood
Hold it and remember this years later.

~~~
kermittd
Was feeling the same way. No need to end a good experiment and we don't know
the ceiling yet.

